# Whale Wars



## ccskier (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone else seen this show? WTF are these idiots doing? Absolutely crazy.  I have watched 4 episodes so far tonight and find it cult like.  This asshole, Paul Watson, the captain of the ship makes me sick.  Sure, they are out there to "save" the wales, but it seems that he will try and do so at the possible expense of human lives.  I do not know how they can get financial support to do what they do, looks nuts to me.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree, it seems they spend most of their time rescuing themselves. The 1st mate is a real treat, too. And the composition of the "crew" reminds me of a bad episode of "real world". These kids are pretty clueless and they have em zodiacing thru rough seas in the Antarctic.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the crew's attitude...."hey we're screwed, so lets drink"....that is the first crew anyway.  Guess none of them ski or ride.


----------



## ccskier (Dec 14, 2008)

The 2nd mate is a real prize also.  You can tell he probably got beat up a lot on theplayground.  Why the heck would someone mess with a 300 foot ship in a 20something foot zodiac? It is beyond me.  Hopefully the "recession" will start putting idiots like this back to flipping burritos.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2008)

The captain is a bit shifty to me.  He knew from day 1 when he left port that he had every intention of boarding another ship.  He should have been upfront with his crew while they were still docked on what the plan was, instead of putting them on the spot.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2008)

I've only seen the commercials. Do these clowns actually board ships and start breaking equipment? If so...what happened to morals? So it's justifiable to break stuff if it's for a cause you beleive in?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2008)

board yes, break stuff now....they brought them a love note


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2008)

The second mate and his "girlfrined" (what is she, 2nd cook? WTF is that?) are just plain wierd. He's such a dork, and she could be a hottie. How did those two get together? She's totally using him for something, and she'll end up breaking his heart. If he's lucky, he'll get nailed with a harpoon before her true intentions are revealed.

Note, I only watched about 15 minutes of an episode last night.


----------



## dmc (Dec 15, 2008)

Love the show...

Down with the cause.... It's war...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm hooked on it, I'll admit.  Sometimes its compelling viewing,  sometimes it's like watching a trainwreck happen in slow motion, sometimes its like watching the 3 stooges. Either way for me, it's goes well with a few Friday evening beers


----------



## ccskier (Dec 15, 2008)

Is the season over or is there another campaign.  Train wreck is right,  don't know how they can get money donated to them, prob  at least $100k per trip in fuel, food, etc...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2008)

ccskier said:


> Is the season over or is there another campaign.  Train wreck is right,  don't know how they can get money donated to them, prob  at least $100k per trip in fuel, food, etc...




1 more episode to go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought this was going to be about snowmaking whales..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 16, 2008)

I am going to check the show out this Friday, I've heard so much about it pros and cons.  I'll chime in after watching a few


----------



## ccskier (Dec 19, 2008)

Tonight wasn't a new episode, I had already seen it on On-Demand.  Too bad the Japanese shot missed that idiot.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2008)

ccskier said:


> Tonight wasn't a new episode, I had already seen it on On-Demand.  Too bad the Japanese shot missed that idiot.



Why do you people have such animosity towards this guy?   Why would you want him dead?  Does it make you look tough or something?

To many of us he is a hero... Risking his life to protect something that should be protected...  His crew has had chances to leave...  They are not prisoners...

The Japanese whaling practices suck...


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2008)

ccskier said:


> Is the season over or is there another campaign.  Train wreck is right,  don't know how they can get money donated to them, prob  at least $100k per trip in fuel, food, etc...



I'd donate...


----------



## ccskier (Dec 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> Why do you people have such animosity towards this guy?   Why would you want him dead?  Does it make you look tough or something?
> 
> To many of us he is a hero... Risking his life to protect something that should be protected...  His crew has had chances to leave...  They are not prisoners...
> 
> The Japanese whaling practices suck...



Watson is out there for his own agenda since getting booted from Greenpeace.  He is not risking his life, the other people are risking their lives, running the zodiacs, etc..  The only exposure he has is being shot for running his mouth.  Sure it is a great cause, the Japanese are breaking a treaty, but there is no need to be an enviromental terrorist.  What they do is illegal, boarding vessels, etc...   They do cause harm to people, have you ever sliped on a wet steel deck? I bet it hurts like hell and can potentially do more damage than a few bumps and bruises.  I have plenty of friends who fish 100 miles + offshore, they carry guns on their boats in-case anything happens, the open ocean is a different world.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2008)

They are killing whales... they need to be stopped...  

Both sides know what they are in for...   

And like i aways say - In for a penny in for a pound...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 20, 2008)

What are the laws regarding hunting whales?  How many are the Japanese allowed to kill?  The show never really touched on that, never proven that they are breaking international law.  I would like to see those numbers and what specific laws they are breaking.

Don't get me wrong I don't want to see whales whiped out, there should limitations, but something isn't sitting well with this 'mission'


----------



## ccskier (Dec 20, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> What are the laws regarding hunting whales?  How many are the Japanese allowed to kill?  The show never really touched on that, never proven that they are breaking international law.  I would like to see those numbers and what specific laws they are breaking.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't want to see whales whiped out, there should limitations, but something isn't sitting well with this 'mission'



I think the max quota was 800+, depends on species, but they only got around 400 something.


----------



## dmc (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.greenpeace.org/international/news/whale-wars-quota-cut-131108

"'Yushin,' the flagship whale meat shop and restaurant in Asakusa, Tokyo, will close shop in 2010 due to ongoing financial problems.

"In reports on the closing of the Yushin restaurant, the whalers cited a lack of supply, rather than a reduction in demand, as the reason for their financial problems.  But the Institute for Cetacean Research's own figures show 4,200 tonnes of whale meat sitting surplus in storage -- an increase over last year, and Asahi's article points to a trend that our own polling confirms: fewer and fewer Japanese people are eating whale meat.  "


----------



## dmc (Dec 22, 2008)

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Japan-Says-It-Will-Arrest-Sea-Shepherd-Members-This-Year-99674.shtml

"Japanese officials recently announced that, if the environmental group Sea Shepherd interfered with its “scientific” harvesting of whales in the Southern Ocean, activists would be arrested and detained by authorities. The threat comes after a disastrous whaling season last year, when *Japan's fleet was deterred from completing its quota by both Sea Shepherd and Greenpeace vessels, which virtually chased the giant ships throughout the Ocean, until the end of the season.*"

Good job!!!!


----------



## dmc (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Japan-Says-It-Will-Arrest-Sea-Shepherd-Members-This-Year-99674.shtml
> 
> "Japanese officials recently announced that, if the environmental group Sea Shepherd interfered with its “scientific” harvesting of whales in the Southern Ocean, activists would be arrested and detained by authorities. The threat comes after a disastrous whaling season last year, when *Japan's fleet was deterred from completing its quota by both Sea Shepherd and Greenpeace vessels, which virtually chased the giant ships throughout the Ocean, until the end of the season.*"
> 
> Good job!!!!



Hmmm, Darryl Hannah's onboard the Sea Shepherd this year.  While I agree with the basic concept of stopping the Japanese Whaling,  I just really hope that if there's a "whale wars season 2" (and I'd bet that their will be) that it's just doesn't turn into a Darryl Hannah career rejuvenation reality show.  Personally I find the somewhat "trainwreck" like functioning of the crew as it was shown on the show to be a great, almost comic distraction from time to time.

My guess would be though that, Paul Watson would oh so love to get Darryl Hannah on board one of the Japanese boats and arrested.  The news coverage of that would be a HUGE boost to their cause, and I'm sure fund raising efforts to continue with their efforts


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I can already see the "Free Hannah" chatchki and t-shirts........


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Japan-Says-It-Will-Arrest-Sea-Shepherd-Members-This-Year-99674.shtml
> 
> "Japanese officials recently announced that, if the environmental group Sea Shepherd interfered with its “scientific” harvesting of whales in the Southern Ocean, activists would be arrested and detained by authorities. The threat comes after a disastrous whaling season last year, when *Japan's fleet was deterred from completing its quota by both Sea Shepherd and Greenpeace vessels, which virtually chased the giant ships throughout the Ocean, until the end of the season.*"
> 
> Good job!!!!



Were are all the greenpeace people all over the berring sea trying to save the crabs and harassing those people.  I wish the Japanese ships would just not turn and hit the sea shepard or their zodiak.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> Why do you people have such animosity towards this guy?   Why would you want him dead?  Does it make you look tough or something?
> 
> To many of us he is a hero... Risking his life to protect something that should be protected...  His crew has had chances to leave...  They are not prisoners...
> 
> The Japanese whaling practices suck...


I don't have any animosity towards him.  I just don't respect him because he wasn't straightforward with his crew.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> They are killing whales... they need to be stopped...



agreed


----------



## ccskier (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090206/NEWS11/90206015/-1/NEWS11

These idiots are back at it.  Sure I understand the cause, but ramming another boat, no reason for that.  It is not a collision, it is not like the Japanese boat has brakes or something.  They whine about being hurt by the water guns of the japanese, what about the japanese workers who slip and fall on that powder shit they throw as bombs onto their decks.


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Lying f'ers deserve getting rammed!  I hope they sink that stinking whaler...

the reason why they did it is clear.. You just don't agree with it..

I take the whales side...  They don't lie..  and murder for food thats more trendy then needed...


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Were are all the greenpeace people all over the berring sea trying to save the crabs and harassing those people.  I wish the Japanese ships would just not turn and hit the sea shepard or their zodiak.



If you really cant see the difference between a crab and a whale yourself - i won't be able to explain...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 7, 2009)

dmc said:


> If you really cant see the difference between a crab and a whale yourself - i won't be able to explain...



They are both animals....


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They are both animals....



Good job - Very true!  You get a gold star!

But thats something that they share not a difference...


----------



## TramperKen (Feb 7, 2009)

Whales are animals,
Crabs are not animals but decapod crustaceans.
You cheapen your view point when you say they are both animals.

Hunting whales is something humans have done since we figured out how to build a boat big enough to get a whale out of the water.  But is hunting whale something we should/have to/need to be doing today?  Thought myself I don't eat whale nor do I want to, when I was stationed in Alaska the native people did and thought it the greatest treat in the world.  They also hunted the whales in the old ways of small boats and hand thrown harpoons.  They opinion of the subject is just has valid as ours here.

I feel this show does a lot of damage in protecting the whales because it does place the lives of whaler below that of the whale thus they [anti-whales] take away some support for the cause. I would support anti-whale practices but I will not support a show where being a idiot in front of the camera is more important then the whales.  The anti-whalers whole frontal assault is based on the whalers are higher opinion of human and won't practice live fire on them.

Just my 2 pennies worth of opinion


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 7, 2009)

When does the next season start?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2009)

Anybody ever eat a whale sandwich?  I imagine you'd need a large bun..


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Anybody ever eat a whale sandwich?  I imagine you'd need a large bun..



When I was a little kid, the New Bedford Hotel used to have whale steak on their menu.

The whaling industry made New Bedford one of the richest cities in the world back in the mid-19th century.  The housing stock is pretty amazing.  Too bad it's all hookers & junkies living in it these days.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Anybody ever eat a whale sandwich?  I imagine you'd need a large bun..



I laughed, I'll admit it.

Much drier wit than usual, a nice self-contained set-up and subtle delivery.
I give it an 8.


----------



## drjeff (May 3, 2009)

Just saw the promo for the new season while watching _River Monsters_  New season starts June 5th @ 9PM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

Geoff said:


> When I was a little kid, the New Bedford Hotel used to have whale steak on their menu.
> 
> The whaling industry made New Bedford one of the richest cities in the world back in the mid-19th century.  The housing stock is pretty amazing.  Too bad it's all hookers & junkies living in it these days.




Nom Nom Nom



ctenidae said:


> I laughed, I'll admit it.
> 
> Much drier wit than usual, a nice self-contained set-up and subtle delivery.
> I give it an 8.




I'm funny I admit it..


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2009)

Go whales!!!!  Sink the whalers!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 5, 2009)

dmc said:


> Go whales!!!!  Sink the whalers!!!



Was flipping channels last night and saw the show on.  

The episode I saw was when the 2 men boarded the whaler.  The people of Sea Shepard are idiots.  The Capt. does not seem to have the slightest clue what he is doing with a boat, and way to willing to risk the lives of his crew.  
Boarding a vessel at sea, from a ship and small boat flying a pirate flag may not be too smart.....
Board a boat they have no reason to be on and then claim that they were kidnapped?

I hope the all of the sea shepard boats sink the next time they go and ram another vessel.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

I'll have to see if this is available on demand


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought this was going to be about snowmaking whales..



actually maybe it's about chubby chasers fighting over fat women..:idea:


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Was flipping channels last night and saw the show on.
> 
> The episode I saw was when the 2 men boarded the whaler.  The people of Sea Shepard are idiots.  The Capt. does not seem to have the slightest clue what he is doing with a boat, and way to willing to risk the lives of his crew.
> Boarding a vessel at sea, from a ship and small boat flying a pirate flag may not be too smart.....
> ...



blah blah blah....  They just need to stop killing whales and this will end..  

Go whales!!!!  There's no need to eat whale... And they lie and say its for scientific research....

Stop the slaughter!!!!  Killing these creatures to feed rich Japanese....  BOOOOO!!   
Go whales!!!!

Turn your attention to the Somalian pirates..


----------



## Glenn (May 6, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I hear whales are tasty ..


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

Glenn said:


>



Mega flashbacks to Carvel Commercials during my youth going on right now


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Mega flashbacks to Carvel Commercials during my youth going on right now


+1


----------



## Glenn (May 6, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

Glenn said:


>



Nice! A Cookie Puss and Fudgy the Whale double Carvel stoke!  I'm thinking if this thread continues in this direction that the Carvel store that's 5 minutes from my office may very well be getting a visit at lunchtime today!


----------



## SkiDork (May 6, 2009)

sorta on topic,

I'm thinking pretty much all commercial vessels are going to have multiple stations of this sorta thing in the very near future:


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> sorta on topic,
> 
> I'm thinking pretty much all commercial vessels are going to have multiple stations of this sorta thing in the very near future:



Easpecially while sailing off the East African Coast!


----------



## SkiDork (May 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Easpecially while sailing off the East African Coast!



exactly.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

It's not available on demand, so I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyone watching ready?


----------



## thorski (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn japs killing whales.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 5, 2009)

Man, I'm surprised the Sea Shepard's bridge isn't in better sync!  Going through an ice field is NOT the time to discuss, 'I prefer you to say 20 degrees port rather than saying a number...'  Followed by other members giving directions to steer, too much!

The young lady who joined and was in the US Navy for six years, serving on surface war ships will probably have some key pointers for them as this series goes on.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

everytime I see this thread..I think it's about two fat women fighting over the last sticky bun


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Man, I'm surprised the Sea Shepard's bridge isn't in better sync!  Going through an ice field is NOT the time to discuss, 'I prefer you to say 20 degrees port rather than saying a number...'  Followed by other members giving directions to steer, too much!
> 
> The young lady who joined and was in the US Navy for six years, serving on surface war ships will probably have some key pointers for them as this series goes on.



Yup!  That's one of the reasons I like to watch the series, not just for the cause they're so passionate about (saving the whales), but also for the way that they have it edited to make it seem like a majority of the crew is a big bunch of misfits (or maybe they didn't have to do too much editing for that part  )


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, just wow


----------



## tcharron (Aug 22, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They are both animals....



So are you and the owner of the meat in your hamburger.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 22, 2009)

ccskier said:


> I think the max quota was 800+, depends on species, but they only got around 400 something.



That was the number set by the government.  The actual treaty says, "Any whale killed during research can be sold".  So they claim research needs to kill 800 whales, and 'Wala!'


----------



## dmc (Oct 28, 2009)

Southpark is going to have a Whale Wars episode tonight...
Should be good...


----------



## dmc (Oct 29, 2009)

Great Southpark..  Ended up being blocked by the Dangerous Catch boat...  Captain killed with a harpoon..  Japanese hated whales because they thought they were responsible for Hiroshima..


----------



## Shock (Oct 29, 2009)

Not the best South Park but I still thought it was pretty funny :-D


----------



## ccskier (Oct 29, 2009)

I saw the idiot 1st mate in a restaurant last week, the older dude w/ glasses.  Held back from telling him that he should notbe on boat, he always messed stuff up.


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2009)

Shock said:


> Not the best South Park but I still thought it was pretty funny :-D



Way better than the wrestling one last week though.  I thought it was pretty damned funny.


----------



## Edd (Oct 31, 2009)

I have sympathy for the cause but Paul Watson is a poor leader.  He's clearly passionate and I can admire that but he's so incompetent I see a mutiny in his future if things continue to escalate.


----------



## dmc (Oct 31, 2009)

Edd said:


> I have sympathy for the cause but Paul Watson is a poor leader.  He's clearly passionate and I can admire that but he's so incompetent I see a mutiny in his future if things continue to escalate.



If everything went well...   Then there'd be no controversy..   And it would get boring..  

Just like th.... oooops.... nevermind...  I like this thread...


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 31, 2009)

dmc said:


> if everything went well...   Then there'd be no controversy..   And it would get boring..
> 
> Just like th.... Oooops.... Nevermind...  I like this thread...



rotflmfao


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh boy, do we have an episode coming for next season!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2010)

What kind of boat were the protesters in? They're looking well fudned these days.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> What kind of boat were the protesters in? They're looking well fudned these days.





> The Ady Gil is a 78-foot trimaran made of carbon fiber and Kevlar in a design meant to pierce waves. It was built to challenge the record for the quickest circumnavigation of the globe and can travel faster than 46 mph.
> 
> Sea Shepherd unveiled the Ady Gil last October saying a California millionaire with the same name had donated most of the money for it. At the time, the group said the boat would be used to intercept and physically block Japanese harpoon vessels.



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34722032/ns/world_news-world_environment/


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2010)

Methinks when blocking whaling vessels good old plate steel is a better construction material.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2010)

From this view, it looks like theJapanese ship turned towards the Ady Gil to pass very close by, but the Ady Gil then moved forward (starting at about 0:08 ) into the path.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 7, 2010)

wow...this is just f$%^#@-up.

http://www.thecovemovie.com/


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 7, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> http://www.thecovemovie.com/




and this;

http://www.truthout.org/080109C


----------



## Edd (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, this show has gotten so insane.  Anyone still watching?  It's hard to believe what goes on out there.  It seems only a matter of time before firearms are used.

Being a member of that crew sure would make your resume look interesting.


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2010)

Cant wait for the final episode...  The captain from the boat that got crushed is going to try to board one of the Japanese boats...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> Cant wait for the final episode...  The captain from the boat that got crushed is going to try to board one of the Japanese boats...



Yeah, this will be very interesting!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> Cant wait for the final episode...  The captain from the boat that got crushed is going to try to board one of the Japanese boats...



SSpoiler for you.  He boarded, was captured, and returned to Tokyo.  Charged on 5 charges, and convicted, then deorted to New Zealand.


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> SSpoiler for you.  He boarded, was captured, and returned to Tokyo.  Charged on 5 charges, and convicted, then deorted to New Zealand.



Yeah thats what I figured...

But your post was kind of douchey...  wtf?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2011)

Good work by the _Sea Shepard_ and it's fleet this year! Japan suspened its whaling operations this year!

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/eaeb8788-39b7-11e0-8dba-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1E8CgGqNT


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah whales!!! Wooohooo!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2011)

Does that mean no more show?


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 16, 2011)

I see a new show:

Whale Wars vs. Deadliest Catch:  The Whale Wars folks try to stop the senseless killing of the Alaskan King Crab..


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I see a new show:
> 
> Whale Wars vs. Deadliest Catch:  The Whale Wars folks try to stop the senseless killing of the Alaskan King Crab..



Like


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Does that mean no more show?



I hope so...


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> I hope so...


 

Just don't watch the show then.  What is your probelm with the show?


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Just don't watch the show then.  What is your probelm with the show?



No more show means - no more whale hunt..
Protecting whales is more important to me then my entertainment.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 16, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I see a new show:
> 
> Whale Wars vs. Deadliest Catch:  The Whale Wars folks try to stop the senseless killing of the Alaskan King Crab..



Can you work Ice Road Truckers into that somehow?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> No more show means - no more whale hunt..
> Protecting whales is more important to me then my entertainment.



True


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> Can you work Ice Road Truckers into that somehow?



It can be done...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 16, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> It can be done...



Post of the day folks. :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Post of the day folks. :beer:



x2! Delivery right there. Great chop NEK! :lol:


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> It can be done...



baw haw!

We need the "cast" of the Jersey Shore somewhere in there..


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> baw haw!
> 
> We need the "cast" of the Jersey Shore somewhere in there..



Snookie's already a whale isn't she?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> baw haw!
> 
> We need the "cast" of the Jersey Shore somewhere in there..



Give me a few minutes


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2011)

How's this:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2011)

Was thinking along these lines ...


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Was thinking along these lines ...



AWESOME!  I just spit my coffee all over my PC...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> was thinking along these lines ...



bwahahahahaaa!!!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 16, 2011)

Some bizarrely funny sh*t above.  Thanks!  : )


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2011)

Then onto a BIGGGG truck:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Was thinking along these lines ...



This pic alone makes me so glad that I saw that headlne today and revived this thread! :lol:


----------

